# Moses Modified an Original Moses



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Last night I banded up my Natty #2 for some flinging at the lake today. A frame that look pretty good laying down turned into a pneumatic nailgun driving 16p nails into my thumb joint after I banded her up. The grip too wide, too fat, too chunky, too funky. I could have honestly knocked 3/4" off the fork length too but I left them standing.....for now. Initially as I was learning my way around this makery I left it as-is to be a BigHog Rock Chucker. However, after giving it 'what for' with my new Rasp of Destruction I have realized that smaller is not bigger, bigger is not better, butter is not bitter, and never be a quitter.
Huh? The frame fits better, sort of looks better, and I can get ahold of it without weeping. I know a set of bands will be the tell all, but she needs to dry now. I hope I don't find out tomorrow that I should've knocked those forks down! 



















































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice, looks great Mo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Well, Mo, I do like the new waist. And the wood is still good!

For aesthetic purposes, the forks may seem oversized. But your thumb is pretty close to the band grooves.

If the width works for your shooting style, I'd leave them as is.

That woolly mammoth knob on the bottom stands out even more now. And that's a good thing.

Nice update!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

you'll have no trouble grabbing on to it now. Nice mods buddy!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice, looks great Mo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks SnS. One thing I've already learned with this frame is that the looks are only bark deep.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Well, Mo, I do like the new waist. And the wood is still good!
> For aesthetic purposes, the forks may seem oversized. But your thumb is pretty close to the band grooves.
> If the width works for your shooting style, I'd leave them as is.
> That woolly mammoth knob on the bottom stands out even more now. And that's a good thing.
> Nice update!


Thanks KK! So far my shooting style is somewhat rigid with an aire of aristrocratosity. I also like the ammo to travel downrange with a bit of agression behind it. I just got a few Warrior Rock Pouches for the final dress rehearsal. This frame will be regulated to brush clearing duty as I set my sights on something more exact!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> you'll have no trouble grabbing on to it now. Nice mods buddy!


Thanks Treeman! I actually flipped a coin on this quick modification. I do think the fork needs to come down. That much wood and rubber hanging outside of the sweet spot is likely going to wear me out. Like KK noticed there is no shortage of good wood in this fork so cutting down the forks might bring this frame all the way home with the other little piggies. Or I might attach some turkey feathers to the fork tips and make a lawn dart out of it!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good! but you will prolly take the forks down to what is now the bottom of the band grooves. :twocents:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

looks good.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks nice, Mo. I like the looks of the the knob.
I have no idea what I am talking about. But it seems to me that taking forks off might be easier than putting them back on. So, me being a big worry wart, I would go slow too. But I have to go slow, because I'm pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks Amazing!but then you never cease to amaze my friend!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is a very nice change to the mammoth fork. came out looking awesome.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Looks good! but you will prolly take the forks down to what is now the bottom of the band grooves. :twocents:


You are exactly on the mark Flipgun. I just woke up, and is standard practice I went to the drying room and picked this thing up. It is getting a haircut in an hour! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Looks Amazing!but then you never cease to amaze my friend!


Ha! Thanks Skaard! My Mom used to say the same thing right before she'd slap me upside the head!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> That is a very nice change to the mammoth fork. came out looking awesome.


Flipgun is right. It has got to come down. Might even pull the shooter side of the knob into a half knob or nice curved spoon. Think I'm gonna go straight squared flat on the fork tips and a target side groove only. Gonna try simple. My 'over builds' are starting to wear me out!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Dunno Mo - kind of get the feeling constantly refining (with your unique flair) is your thing.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > That is a very nice change to the mammoth fork. came out looking awesome.
> ...


You're pulling a fantastic frame out of that fork. Go Mo Go!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Dunno Mo - kind of get the feeling constantly refining (with your unique flair) is your thing.


If it ain't broke, then try harder!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


It has been as easy as giving birth to a hornets nest. But honestly, your recommendation of the Rasp of Destruction is a joy of a toy. The sound of it taking away wood and filling my shoes with chips and dust is actually therapeutic (not joking this time!).

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm liking it, Mo!! Shoot that baby some and get a good feel for it and then you'll know if you need to add your magic touch!! :headbang:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Exactly what it needed. I like it much better.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I'm liking it, Mo!! Shoot that baby some and get a good feel for it and then you'll know if you need to add your magic touch!! :headbang:


Thanks DSIL. Deep down I wanna be like you guys that can peel off a frame and know from experience it shoots perfect, even if it just looks okay. I am seeking that piece of the puzzle where ai don't figure it out AFTER I think I've finished it. That might be the sole benefit of modifying your own stuff.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Exactly what it needed. I like it much better.


Thanks Joe. From a Master to a Grasshopper. One more mod to go on this one!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo.. So here is my much given seldom heard advice. I got my trusty ruler out and measured my thumb/index spread as compared to yours in the photo. And according to my research, if you trim the fork length back until C2C fork gap is exactly 3.5" or 9cm, it should shoot perfectly for you. Keep us in the loop. We care.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mo.. So here is my much given seldom heard advice. I got my trusty ruler out and measured my thumb/index spread as compared to yours in the photo. And according to my research, if you trim the fork length back until C2C fork gap is exactly 3.5" or 9cm, it should shoot perfectly for you. Keep us in the loop. We care.


Yowza!! 3 1/2" IS 9cm!!!? What happened to you these last few weeks??? Are we start studying the Metric System again???! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mo.. So here is my much given seldom heard advice. I got my trusty ruler out and measured my thumb/index spread as compared to yours in the photo. And according to my research, if you trim the fork length back until C2C fork gap is exactly 3.5" or 9cm, it should shoot perfectly for you. Keep us in the loop. We care.
> ...


Mo... I know, I'm like an old toss pot. It's those dang Canackies, I can't understand a thing they say. But I gotta admit, They sure can build slings. I figure if I spend some time sitting in the enemy's camp, drinking their tea (augghh! I druther lick a sloppered on dog bone), sooner or later they are going to slip and I'll find out their secrets. And those Limeys.. what the bejeepers are they saying? At least the Aussies wear cool hats and drink properly chilled beer!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


 Tea Eh u be sitting with the chicken heads lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks good Mo I like what ya did with it . Bet it feels way better in hand


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice work bro! That skiing waist and ball bottom look so comfy to hold!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Looks good Mo I like what ya did with it . Bet it feels way better in hand


Almost!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Catapults and Carving said:


> Nice work bro! That skiing waist and ball bottom look so comfy to hold!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Carl. But as usual, things are about to get weird around here!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright shooters. Thanks to numerous suggestions, and appreciations, and guestions seasoned with subtle objections mixed in with own nagging feelings of uncertainty I have bitched up another first for me. I re-made this bloody frame Three Times (3)..!!?  I guess since Mother Nature made it first this would be FOUR (4) re-makes of the same frame??
The real problem here is experience riddled with the need to show my efforts, hear the applause, then want to go back for more. Utimately it is likely a good thing that I don't build my own airplanes, motorcycles, or guns for that matter.
This is a true FORUM project. One day soon you will see me post a piece of home makery that is nearly flawless with dash of pride and a double-dash of confidence.
NOW, she's done. Thanks again, Three (3) times!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright shooters. Thanks to numerous suggestions, and appreciations, and guestions seasoned with subtle objections mixed in with own nagging feelings of uncertainty I have bitched up another first for me. I re-made this bloody frame Three Times (3)..!!?  I guess since Mother Nature made it first this would be FOUR (4) re-makes of the same frame??
> The real problem here is experience riddled with the need to show my efforts, hear the applause, then want to go back for more. Utimately it is likely a good thing that I don't build my own airplanes, motorcycles, or guns for that matter.
> This is a true FORUM project. One day soon you will see me post a piece of home makery that is nearly flawless with dash of pride and a double-dash of confidence.
> NOW, she's done. Thanks again, Three (3) times!
> ...


Couple more...























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Remake em as many times as you want to, Mo. I for one am happy to be along for the ride


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup! You have my forum official

okey-dokey!

Now stop pickin' at it or it will never heal!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Slowly ever so slowly stroke by stroke, we improve a painting until at last with that last stroke of the brush, we ruin it.
You did a great job on that shooter Mo. Now go shoot it. It's going to be a dandy!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Came out sweet Moses.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Void said:


> Remake em as many times as you want to, Mo. I for one am happy to be along for the ride


Thanks a bunch Void. My only major piece of advice to any Rookie Makers out there is to Finish it BEFORE you Finish it!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Yup! You have my forum official okey-dokey!
> Now stop pickin' at it or it will never heal!


Fact!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Came out sweet Moses.


Thanks for hanging it there. You knew I'd figure it out eventually!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Slowly ever so slowly stroke by stroke, we improve a painting until at last with that last stroke of the brush, we ruin it.
> You did a great job on that shooter Mo. Now go shoot it. It's going to be a dandy!!


Likely what happened to the Mona Lisa. BTW.... 3.5" C2C on the money!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Knowing when to leave it be is one of the most difficult life decisions...

We have a family friend who is an artist. Does these nice landscapes. There is one painting she never finished. Its literally half way done (by her standards) - ironically its the most amazing painting she's ever done as it stands now.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Slowly ever so slowly stroke by stroke, we improve a painting until at last with that last stroke of the brush, we ruin it.
> ...


Likely what happened to the Mona Lisa. BTW.... 3.5" C2C on the money!
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

Yes ... my research project is starting to show some interesting things. Shoot that thing!!!


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Definitely found the sweet spot now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Catapults and Carving said:


> Definitely found the sweet spot now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Repetition has been my slingnemesis so far. Stay tuned for more Adventure's with Moses! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's been Mo-dified! Awesome work brotha! Looks even better!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> It's been Mo-dified! Awesome work brotha! Looks even better!


Thanks for hanging in there C5!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks awesome buddy!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> Looks awesome buddy!


Just curious. How many frames have you created in your young lifetime so far??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not a big fan of the skinny waists,in SS or my women, but that is a good looking skinny there. Awesome job!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> not a big fan of the skinny waists,in SS or my women, but that is a good looking skinny there. Awesome job!


I'm tracking that Skarrd. I've been trying to create a 'beaver tail' type of handle and seem to be getting further away with each try. Wait, I just had an epiphany...gonna go find some paper!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Looks awesome buddy!
> ...


I have no idea lol. But just since last sept I've sent out over 50 metal frames.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Island made said:
> ...


Seriously?? That is incredible.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


It's actually closer to 70, I just counted the file grooves in my bench and it's 55. But I started counting after the first few and that's not counting the ones I gave to Brock and family members. I'm slowing down now tho, I burnt myself out lol. Now people have to wait haha.


----------

